# Observation



## reese (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone know how to code an additional day of observation? Would it be considered an inpatient or outpatient? Please Help..


----------



## fradknot (Feb 13, 2008)

outpatient, the same as observation.


----------



## myeo (Feb 21, 2008)

I have this same questions.  The hospital has our patient listed an an inpatient observation.  Are there some instances where the patient is an inpatient? or are they all outpatient regardless.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Feb 22, 2008)

If the patient is in observation for several days and you are seeing them on those extra days you can bill 9921x for those visits.


----------



## grahamki (Feb 22, 2008)

If the patient is admitted under Observation status then you would use 9921? If they are inpatient status then you would use 9923? Hope this helps.


----------



## leestes (Mar 10, 2008)

I am curious about this....I billed a couple of "3 day" observations and used the 9921? for the middle day and they were denied.  Any one else getting this paid?  Or any ideas for getting it paid?  They paid for the admit and discharge...just denied the middle day.  Thanks!


----------

